# Christmas and economy



## littlesteppers (Oct 8, 2008)

Just nosey


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 8, 2008)

It's gonna be a cheapo Christmas for me. For the first time in 22 years our company didn't make a profit this quarter, which means no bonus check.....











Lucy


----------



## laughingllama75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yep, barely scraping by here too. I will get for the little niece and nephews, but thats it. Hubby and I will have to make do with each other.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't done the baking gifts in a long time........but this year I'm going to. Have too many families with kids and we can't give to them all the way we'd like to.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going to spend less but it's not because of the economy. I had decided this way before this meltdown that is affecting many more countries than just the U.S. Our main gift giving in the last few years has of course been our grandaughter, Makayla and it has truly got out of hand. For the last couple of years we keep saying the same thing to each other in the family, saying we are going to tone it down. So many gifts under the tree you can't move in the living room



. It is not necessary and certainly is ridiculous. I usually give money to my grown children as it's easier on me and because of the mega sales (boxing day sales) after Christmas the money will go 3 time further than if I bought before plus they get to buy what they really want or need. I do however buy for my mom and dad since they are not ones to go out shopping often because of mobility and their age. I usually buy one or two things for my husband, things he really wants and I usually buy it way before Christmas so the Christmas shopping pressure aren't there. I can't stand shopping just before Christmas when I feel that people are at their worst and in a panic to buy whatever and also easier on the pocket book, or it gives that impression, if you buy something when you see it, whatever time of year it is. As far as me receiving gitruly wish Christmas would only be what it should be for me anyway, a religious holiday. My fun at Christmas is having my house full of family and friends. That truly is the best gift I could EVER receive and ones that means more to me than anything that can be bought.


----------



## Neil (Oct 8, 2008)

I might have said less but was dong some closet cleaning lately and came across some gifts that I had bought earlier this year and had forgotten about. So, there are a bunch of gifts I won't need to buy. Maybe I should do some more cleaning and see what I have hidden away and forgotten about.


----------



## Marty (Oct 8, 2008)

The last two months have been very tight for us and business is not booming as it should, but I am a budget nut case and I have lived like that on a budget for a good many years. I budget for Christmas all year long starting with January of each new year. I never touch that money until shopping day. I don't care if the house blows up, that money is set aside for Christmas presents period. It is a pretty strict budget, modest I suppose compared to some, and I cannot exceed it. No charge cards, none of that. We don't spend hardly a dime on ourselves during the year. We don't go anywhere, we don't ever see a movie, I don't get my hair and nails done, etc. we don't buy ourselves clothes or anything, and vacations are non-existant, so come Christmas time, I shop reasonably, carefully, nothing extravagant, and I love every minute of it. Included in the budget is also the family Christmas tree, wrapping paper and ribbons and bows, general supplies, MORE LIGHTS, and all the extra food that I purchase at holiday time that my weekly grocery allowance wouldn't normally cover.

Nobody really knows this but Dan, the Hus, and I have accumulated 4 wonderful little kids this year from a situation that arose from my extended family. They left us in August but they are going to come back "home" to us in time for Christmas and we hope they can stay. I plan on making them a wonderful holiday with gifts for them too. So I answered yes that I will be spending a bit more than last year with the children and glad to do it.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 8, 2008)

If I can work it out, I'm actually planning to spend a little more. Keep in mind I spent about $50 last year, total, and I have more people to buy for this year. Now, if that'll happen or not, we'll see!

I am already doing my X-mas shopping, though. Bit by bit as I can afford it.


----------



## mininik (Oct 8, 2008)

Less is more!


----------



## Seashells (Oct 8, 2008)

I already have my gifts wrapped and ready for Christmas. I shopped early using the lakeside.com catalog. With shipping included, I was able to buy for 10 family members for under $140. Now I won't have to face Chritmas rush, and only have to buy for hubby and our son....they are the easy ones....they like money


----------



## Sterling (Oct 8, 2008)

Hopefully pretty much the same as last year. With emphasis on handmade crafty gifts, family gatherings, and holiday goodies. That makes our holidays so much richer!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 8, 2008)

MUCH less. Making many things and buying for the grandson only. Times are tight!


----------



## Ghost Horse (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be spending less this year then last. Being an art major I'll be making a lot more of my own gifts this year.

Or a good fall back, buy the $1 stockings at walmart and get some scribble paint and write the name of the person who its to on it. I usually stuff them with an assortment of chocolates, and some trinkets that match the personality of the person who their to. Last year I stuffed some with scarves that I made





~Megan


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 8, 2008)

It will be less here too..It will be hard..Business channel said today prices will plunge..they said there will be plasma flat pannels out there..pretty good size..for under 500 bux


----------



## susanne (Oct 8, 2008)

We focus on family, fun and food rather than buying...we have never spent much at Christmas, so this year is no different.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 8, 2008)

Probably the same as last year...mom does most of the shopping though. I always do my part as well, kind of wait until last minute.

Sadly, i spend more on the dog then i do anyone else



. I think last year my receipts came to $120'ish just for the dog....


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2008)

We will do about the same as last year but we're not big time shoppers. I really look forward to having the time with my parents' and my sister's family and seeing my nephews get their gifts. For the past several years, H and I gift to each other is we take several days - the week after Christmas off and just spend it together, going to lunch, taking naps, movies, etc., and buy ourselves some kind of "big" gift we'd both enjoy. I love Christmas now for the time together and the time between it and New Years with H.


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 8, 2008)

For me same than last year. I did not spend very much i bought some things and the other i made my self. I love making things



.

Leslie


----------



## stormo41 (Oct 8, 2008)

Less.

but thats because i went a little crazy last year because i had a job and was all excited that i could buy people pricey gifts. This year I have rent to pay and a car loan....and car insurance *insert scary music here*





me and my boyfriend have a "budget goal" that we would like to reach for x-mas gifts and decorations. I would say we are 3/4 of the way there.


----------



## basshorse (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, last year we drew names and set limits as my brother was getting overwhelmed buying for both extended families...I was feeling the pinch too. There are only 3 kids among about 20 adults...we all still got things for the kids. Seemed like the adults just said, "I want this"...one big item or several small...felt kinda impersonal.-- Like all the adults should have bought their own gift, wrapped it, and stuck it under the tree! Throughout the year, we all kinda buy stuff we want, when we need or want it...when and if, possible. SO, this year we are going back to getting individual gifts and setting a smaller limit. This makes it a much bigger job than finding gifts for 3 kids and one adult! I'm going to focus on the kids and may cop out and buy some gift cards for the fussy adults. Long gone are the days when they appreciate homemade gifts... I may make some movies for them though! My girlfriend sent some personalized stationary last Christmas.. Couldn't believe all of the Christmas stuff out on shelves already...


----------



## Reble (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure if less or more






My one daughter and her husband that just had Olivia, hope to be exchanging gifts.

We decided to buy just for the children this year since our four grown children all have children themselves, we have 5 grand children and another on the way. (March 2009)

hubby and I are going to just buy each other what we need most.

Hope to keep it simple and enjoy our Christmas together as one big Family.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2008)

I voted "same as last year" but that might be deceiving, because "same as last year" means pretty much nothing. We really don't "do" Christmas. Mom and I don't exchange gifts with each other nor with any of the aunts/uncle/cousins. My one aunt always sends something to each of us so we get her a token gift each year and that is the extent of our Christmas shopping. We send out a few cards and fix a big Christmas dinner for ourselves. On Christmas eve we reflect on the past year and what we have in life--generally there is something we've bought in the past few months that counts as our gift for the year--a foal we've purchased, or a new cart, or some show halters...those are the gifts I like!


----------



## Gini (Oct 8, 2008)

We will be going to Alaska this year for Christmas. Used our air miles and we only had to pay a total of $20.00. A number of years ago we had all agreed to just get the grandchildren gifts under the tree. We feel that the visit either way is a blessing and our gift to each other. Alaska kids will be here for thanksgiving then 2 weeks later we go there for a white Christmas! Quite a few traditions that the family participates in. One which is a lot of fun is the candy making. What a riot! Then the next day we go into the sewing room and pull out lace, material and anything else we can find and we sit down to each make an ornament for the tree. The men in the family are included in this and you should see some of their designs. The best Christmas is having your family around gifts or not.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 9, 2008)

Heck I don't know what I'll be spending,,,,,to much going on to think past tomorrow. Just happy most are healthy and if I do spend more, it will be to get to NY to see my new grandson, so I guess that would be a present for all!

Funny, just spoke to my mom, and she is bragging how she just finished up





She has 5 kids, 4 kids-in-laws,,,,,,,,17 grandkids, and 5 great grandkids,,,,,,she buys 5 presents for each, spends same amount of money on each, and she works on it all year round as that is how long it takes to truly balance that many presents with the same dollar amount. She always finishs by Oct. 15, because it takes her till Christmas to get them all wrapped. She is the only person I know with a Christmas Schedule. But, it gives her something to do and she loves it.


----------



## CKC (Oct 9, 2008)

Ours will be less. We have friends that we are drawing names for each of our kids this year. We will be giving to my three nephews. My kids are very young. We are going to start making the holidays more about family and less about things.

Last year we started giving to a needy family. Each family member contributed $25 and 1 new toy to be given to a local family.

Kim


----------



## capall beag (Oct 9, 2008)

Same as last year.

I never spend alot of money at Christmas.

I started giving Heifer International donations as presents a few years back and that is what I will do this year too.

I will buy for the kids, but I never go nuts.

Hubby and I are pretty practical at Christmas and exchange gifts that we need.

I think I will be more aware of what I spend this year though.


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2008)

We'll be spending FAR less than last year.


----------



## Marty (Oct 9, 2008)

I think someone should start a thread on buying gifts on a budget.

I'm always looking for creative ideas.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 9, 2008)

Its gonna have to be less for us this year- we are not ones who go crazy at xmas anyway but this year everything is higher so we will have to adapt.

I will say gas here is $2.99 WooHoo!!! My husband was in Arkansas last weekend and he said it was $2.85 or $2.89-WOW

I say if we want to help the economy then gas has to stay down so food and everything isnt so much... Here is to cheap gas!!

Great idea Marty-lets see a list so we can all shop economically..


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 9, 2008)

Basketmiss said:


> Its gonna have to be less for us this year- we are not ones who go crazy at xmas anyway but this year everything is higher so we will have to adapt.
> I will say gas here is $2.99 WooHoo!!! My husband was in Arkansas last weekend and he said it was $2.85 or $2.89-WOW
> 
> I say if we want to help the economy then gas has to stay down so food and everything isnt so much... Here is to cheap gas!!
> ...


Don't get used to gas under 3 bux..Opec is meeting ahead of time to cut production..we getting used to prices way to fast..October 06 was 2.02 and oct 07 was 2.77..now we are getting exited if its around 3.00


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree it isnt gonna stay down low. I just wish I would..

I will take anything cheaper...


----------



## Feather1414 (Oct 9, 2008)

Will be much less.

Boyfriend and I will probably get each other something small...don't have too many friends and I am not sure for the family.


----------

